# If i had only known!



## govee (Oct 30, 2007)

I have been kicking myself since I did my upgrade on my SIR-S4080R! Don't get me wrong, having nearly 500 hours, caller Id and TWP is awesome. But The one thing that still eludes me is pulling the recordings off the tivo and playing them on a pc. I can pull the files off but they are encrypted/scrambled (not sure if it is one or both). I was thinking of starting over and getting it right but I have read the threads on un-encrypting/scrambling the files. It appears I would need to compile a new kernel and I dont know if i am capable of that. I have done a little compiling for Mame but this seems a lot more in depth. 

So I guess one of the questions is, would it be easier to rezipper and apply the right kernel to un-encrypting/scrambling and how? 

Or is compiling the new kernel and uploading it easy and I am just being a wus!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

If you're interested in stopping encryption, use a tivoapp patch. If you're interested in unscrambling existing shows, then yes you need a new kernel. Look on ddb, there are pre-compiled kernels there for what you wish to accomplish, I believe someone even posted a new one within the past few days. You don't need to build anything yourself.

You'll need to use monte to load that kernel, the zipper does nothing in regards to monte. (be forwarned, we can't discuss this activity much or link to discussions of it on this forum, some would probably even consider the information I just provided to be "too much")


----------



## govee (Oct 30, 2007)

Understood, I consider myself counciled. I should reread the rules!!
Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

govee said:


> Thanks


Yep. Ask around all you want on ddb.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> Yep. Ask around all you want on ddb.


umm... except that asking questions on ddb can be a harrowing experience (unless you ENJOY being berated).

search first, then...

search some more, then...

search yet again, just to be sure, then...

ask your question, but don't be surprised if you get admonished to search.


----------

